# Bike Build Up Of *JUSTDEEZ*



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=254566]

[attachmentid=254567]

[attachmentid=254568]

[attachmentid=254571]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=254575]

[attachmentid=254577]

[attachmentid=254578]

[attachmentid=254579]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=254584]

[attachmentid=254585]

[attachmentid=254588]

[attachmentid=254589]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=254596]

[attachmentid=254597]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=254601]

[attachmentid=254603]

[attachmentid=254605]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=254611]

[attachmentid=254613]

[attachmentid=254614]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice...........tell Max and Jason wuz up...
LORD GOOFY


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=254617]

[attachmentid=254618]

[attachmentid=254620]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

OK THAT IS IT...... SAY D, I WILL BILL YOU LATER!!!  




















[attachmentid=254626]


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i really like it....just i think it needs more to the paint like stripping n stuff


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wow different, i like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What type of filler did you use?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2005, 10:23 PM~3680495
> *What type of filler did you use?
> *



YOU GOT ME :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 23 2005, 09:25 PM~3680503
> *YOU GOT ME :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2005, 09:51 PM~3680279
> *Nice...........tell Max and Jason wuz up...
> LORD GOOFY
> *





4 SHO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

back fender area :thumbsdown: rest of the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2005, 10:23 PM~3680495
> *What type of filler did you use?
> *



it is mostly sheet metal and steel round bar. after the shape was done, the gaps were filled in with evercoat. then it was shaped by hand.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice exept for shark fin its too dull ya kno
but the rest is badass


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks for the input. and yes, i am going to add more color to it. just dont know what colors and what patterns. i cant just throw anything on it and be happy. have to sketch it out first, and stare at it for a few days.

also, i am throwing around ideas for laser cut parts. helps when you have a degree in 3D mechanical design. :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

looks good, and new page


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

cool bike. Needs custom paint and parts and it could be a showstopper :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i really want to do all of those things, but i got a car in the garage that needs my attention. i already spent alot on the bike, mostly because i taught myself to weld and do body work on it. im sure most of you know, doing it yourself gets expensive when you keep having to fix your own mistakes.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 24 2005, 09:26 AM~3682111
> *i really want to do all of those things, but i got a car in the garage that needs my attention.  i already spent alot on the bike, mostly because i taught myself to weld and do body work on it.  im sure most of you know, doing it yourself gets expensive when you keep having to fix your own mistakes.
> *


You should make a molded front fender. It would look really good with that frame.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

already started. :biggrin: got a few other tricks, soon to be there.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

damn thats tite :0 :0 I like how everything just goes together like that, great work! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

I LIKE BLACK JACK :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=254931]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 24 2005, 12:43 PM~3682481
> *I LIKE BLACK JACK :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=254931]
> *


good for you :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## beatz (Feb 8, 2005)

Bike looks Kool. keep it up!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 24 2005, 08:43 AM~3682481
> *I LIKE BLACK JACK :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=254931]
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

j/k man but i love that tank to be honest that a sick as bike man just step it up with some parts and and murals or pinstriping :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2005, 12:25 AM~3695127
> *:happysad:
> *


oh shit man i started to laugh my ass of 
nice pic :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

black jack :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some different handlebars and sum fenders and ur sittin pretty. :thumbsup:


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

you live near mike jones, 281-330-8004


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2005, 12:25 AM~3695127
> *:happysad:
> *





[attachmentid=258139]


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 27 2005, 04:36 PM~3704505
> *:tears:
> *





:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that shit is more funny er than the one lalove sent


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adx_lolo_@Aug 27 2005, 02:41 PM~3704050
> *you live near mike jones, 281-330-8004
> *


YEAH, WE DO. GET TO HEAR ALL OF THAT CRAP ALL OF THE DAMN TIME. EVEN HAD TO SEE HIM ON THE MTV VMA'S LAST NIGHT WITH THAT NASTY ASS CAR.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 29 2005, 09:26 AM~3712168
> *YEAH, WE DO.  GET TO HEAR ALL OF THAT CRAP ALL OF THE DAMN TIME.  EVEN HAD TO SEE HIM ON THE MTV VMA'S LAST NIGHT WITH THAT NASTY ASS CAR.
> *


YEP!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=259849]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:machinegun: :biggrin: <----MIKE JONES


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

I AM so Bored,  

[attachmentid=262055]


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 27 2005, 04:23 PM~3704447
> *[attachmentid=258139]
> *


LMAO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST THOUGHT THAT FOR MY 500TH POST I WOULD BUMP MY THREAD.

YEAH ITS ONLY 500, BUT NO WHORING.
[attachmentid=380160]


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Badd ass homie but i think you should throw some of them chongo bars on it like you had it at first.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 9 2005, 05:29 PM~4373353
> *Badd ass homie but i think you should throw some of them chongo bars on it like you had it at first.
> *



WHEN IT WAS JUST PRIMERED, I HAD THOSE BARS. FOR SOME REASON I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKED. LOOKS MORE LIKE A MOTORCYLE WITHOUT THE TALL BARS.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you workng on a seat for it? And someone needs to cut the grass. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

nice paint job  Its crazy


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn that bikes so nice...new paint job sets it off


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Darks out did himself with them patterns damn its fuken sic uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAVEN'T MESS WITH THIS THREAD IN A WHILE, BUT THE TIME IS NOW.
COUPLE SHOTS FROM EARLIER THIS YEAR.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THEN, WITH THE NEW FORKS AND SISSY BARS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THEN TODAY :cheesy: NEW PAINT DONE BY EVERYONES FAVORITE NAGGER...SIC713. LUV YA DAWG
















AND HOW MY BABY TRAVELS.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

bad ass.......simply bad ass with that new paint job........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nicee


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2006, 02:26 AM~6499739
> *THEN TODAY :cheesy: NEW PAINT DONE BY EVERYONES FAVORITE NAGGER...SIC713.  LUV YA DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN!!! DAMN!!!! DAMN!!! DAMN!!!*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

get some better shots of the paint though bro


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

that new paint job is bad ass


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Personally I think the old paint job with all the pinstriping looked better. The new one looks good but I like the simpiler design, I think it put more emphasis on the bike rather than the paint.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 4 2006, 07:32 AM~6502307
> *Personally I think the old paint job with all the pinstriping looked better.  The new one looks good but I like the simpiler design, I think it put more emphasis on the bike rather than the paint.
> *


I STRONGLY AGREE, I'M NOT FELLING THE NEW PAINT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn+Nov 4 2006, 07:55 AM~6502357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BE READY GUYS SOON YOU WILL START BEING CALLED HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

i agree sic has outdone his self on this one its sic as fuck but it dont suit this bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 4 2006, 08:16 AM~6502439
> *i agree sic has outdone his self on this one its sic as fuck but it dont suit this bike
> *


WHAT WOULD YOU SAY IT NEEDS, DIFFERENT PARTS :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Nov 4 2006, 06:55 AM~6502357
> *I STRONGLY AGREE, I'M NOT FELLING THE NEW PAINT
> *


I think the frame needed some better paint. Its was a full or radical frame with a simple paint job. This is going to help it out alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2006, 09:23 AM~6502457
> *WHAT WOULD YOU SAY IT NEEDS,  DIFFERENT PARTS :dunno:
> *


im not sure to be honest it just dosent really look right with the simple parts and the over the top paintjob


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres what i got to say... just deez is still at the show setting up.. and honestly.. i dont think he gives a fuck what yall think.. hes doing what he wants.. and that paint is what he wanted..

enuff said


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2006, 08:50 AM~6502708
> *heres what i got to say... just deez is still at the show setting up.. and honestly.. i dont think he gives a fuck what yall think.. hes doing what he wants.. and that paint is what he wanted..
> 
> enuff said
> *


sic is mad.


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

sic is right


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

I wasn't trying to put the paint or the bike down, they are both great. But personally I think they would look better seperately. Sic you do some of the best work that I've seen and when my new frame is done I'm going to talk to you about painting it. All I was saying is I think the simpiler design showcased the bike more, now I think your paint is what people are going to remember, not the bike itself. I would just prefer to see the detail and lines of the bike which justdeez made.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like the bike ! but the handle bars make it look weird you should put those little cruiser bars ! !! good looking bike for reals !


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I love the new paint but I think the bike might look even better without the rear fender and with some custom painted rims like the sic deville.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> *WHAT WOULD YOU SAY IT NEEDS,  DIFFERENT PARTS :dunno:
> *


maybe some custom bars and reupholstered seat should finish it off nice :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst+Nov 4 2006, 10:11 AM~6502800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rims may be next


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

naw i like that little rear fender it make its unique!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2006, 09:24 PM~6500740
> *  Are you workng on a seat for it? And someone needs to cut the grass.  :biggrin:
> *


SWORE THAT I WASNT GOING TO DO ANYTHING ELSE, BUT I MIGHT AS WELL KEEP GOING. MY CAR KEEPS GETTTING NEGLECTED. BUT, YES, THERE IS A NEW SEAT COMING. ACTUALLY DOING TWO DIFFERENT ONES, JUST TO SEE WHICH ONE I LIKE BETTER.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Nov 3 2006, 10:00 PM~6500819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: AWWWREADY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2006, 07:01 AM~6507200
> *SWORE THAT I WASNT GOING TO DO ANYTHING ELSE, BUT I MIGHT AS WELL KEEP GOING.  MY CAR KEEPS GETTTING NEGLECTED.  BUT, YES, THERE IS A NEW SEAT COMING.  ACTUALLY DOING TWO DIFFERENT ONES, JUST TO SEE WHICH ONE I LIKE BETTER.
> *


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 4 2006, 09:24 PM~6505778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2006, 08:06 AM~6507211
> *I KNEW YOU'D LIKE IT.
> *


 :biggrin: noshit i just love candy paint :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

fuck your candy paint eric.........jk


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nice paint.....


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin: That is coolo. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 10:21 AM~6513457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you a foo danny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDeZI8UbhQ


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 01:44 AM~6540210
> *you a foo danny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDeZI8UbhQ
> *


GANGSTA!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 10:21 AM~6513457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did it place


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 10 2006, 08:29 AM~6540852
> *did it place
> *


SECOND RADICAL :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2006, 07:30 AM~6540856
> *SECOND RADICAL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2006, 03:26 AM~6499739
> *THEN TODAY :cheesy: NEW PAINT DONE BY B]NAGGER*...SIC713.  LUV YA DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


  :nono: *****!!!!! :uh:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2006, 06:30 AM~6540856
> *SECOND RADICAL :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2006, 09:01 AM~6507200
> *SWORE THAT I WASNT GOING TO DO ANYTHING ELSE, BUT I MIGHT AS WELL KEEP GOING.  MY CAR KEEPS GETTTING NEGLECTED.  BUT, YES, THERE IS A NEW SEAT COMING.  ACTUALLY DOING TWO DIFFERENT ONES, JUST TO SEE WHICH ONE I LIKE BETTER.
> *


You have a car? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I always just assumed you rode one of these ever where you went.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 11 2006, 10:32 AM~6546940
> *You have a car?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I always just assumed you rode one of these ever where you went.....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF **** HAS THAT PIC SAVED ON THEIR COMP?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2000TH POST. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this bike sucks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

smells like cah cah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 04:29 PM~7200942
> *smells like cah cah
> *


NO GOAT FUKKING PEDOPHILES IN MY TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 7 2007, 05:29 PM~7200942
> *smells like cah cah
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 7 2007, 03:29 PM~7200942
> *smells like cah cah
> *


RIP homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8230234
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the whole bike with the new parts?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 01:21 AM~8231833
> *Any more pics of the whole bike with the new parts?
> *


not yet. gotta get some more stuff to the chromer.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2007, 11:20 PM~8231821
> *RIP homie.
> *


thats deep.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any update pics ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

is that sprocket forsale?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Say Danny, I guess you waiting on a paint theme n what to do paid off huh? I actually read every single comment on this topic man, I hope yall are ready to purchase the lrm issue when this bike debutes on its pages. Good Job Danny Boy! Good Fucken Job.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jul 25 2007, 12:55 AM~8385001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  CANT WAIT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

daanys paint job is still number 1 in my book.. i fuckin love that shit.. all that hatin back then motivated the shit out of me..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2007, 02:31 AM~7201528
> *NO GOAT FUKKING PEDOPHILES IN MY TOPIC!!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 12:00 PM~8387375
> *daanys paint job is still number 1 in my book.. i fuckin love that shit.. all that hatin back then motivated the shit out of me..
> *


DONT GET TOO HAPPY. MIGHT HAVE TO REDO ONE OF THE FENDERS IF I GO TO VEGAS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Props agin dezzzzzznuts 
shits comeing out clean is there more to come for this bika?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2007, 01:45 PM~8388187
> *Props agin dezzzzzznuts
> shits comeing out clean is there more to come for this bika?
> *


thats hard to say. every year, i say the same thing. no more for this bike. i got a car to finish. but this year, it might be true.
i never place at lrm shows. but this year i did. and it was the biggest lrm show that we have seen in probably over 10 years. 
then, joe ray tells me that he wants to feature my bike. it gets no more official than that!!! in my opinion, there is nobody higher in the lowrider game. i dont want to go for the title. not now, maybe later. so i really dont know.

but if i decide to go to vegas this year, there will be a ton of new things to come in the next two months.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 02:33 PM~8388601
> *thats hard to say.  every year, i say the same thing.  no more for this bike.  i got a car to finish.  but this year, it might be true.
> i never place at lrm shows.  but this year i did.  and it was the biggest lrm show that we have seen in probably over 10 years.
> then, joe ray tells me that he wants to feature my bike.  it gets no more official than that!!!  in my opinion, there is nobody higher in the lowrider game.  i dont want to go for the title.  not now, maybe later.  so i really dont know.
> ...



 
i meet him too...hes a really cool person....a legend


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 12:33 PM~8388601
> *thats hard to say.  every year, i say the same thing.  no more for this bike.  i got a car to finish.  but this year, it might be true.
> i never place at lrm shows.  but this year i did.  and it was the biggest lrm show that we have seen in probably over 10 years.
> then, joe ray tells me that he wants to feature my bike.  it gets no more official than that!!!  in my opinion, there is nobody higher in the lowrider game.  i dont want to go for the title.  not now, maybe later.  so i really dont know.
> ...



hollyshitbatman, alachingada, 2 pinchemeses, me no memer that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 11:39 AM~8388137
> *DONT GET TOO HAPPY.  MIGHT HAVE TO REDO ONE OF THE FENDERS IF I GO TO VEGAS
> *


thas fine.. just keep the old one tho


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 06:51 PM~8390385
> *thas fine.. just keep the old one tho
> *


I WANNA REPAINT THE REAR ONE, WITH A MURAL IN THE MIDDLE :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

is the bike pink or red? i cant tell.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PINK/MAGENTA/PURPLE/ORION SILVER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8390557
> *PINK/MAGENTA/PURPLE/ORION SILVER
> *


nice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 04:52 PM~8390395
> *I WANNA REPAINT THE REAR ONE, WITH A MURAL IN THE MIDDLE :cheesy:
> *


of??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 10:26 PM~8392055
> *of??
> *


punchin babies?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. retard


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2007, 06:25 PM~8391076
> *nice.
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TTT FOR JUANGOTTI


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 11:26 AM~8436749
> *TTT FOR JUANGOTTI
> *


THIS Is YOUR TOPIC FOO NOT JUANS>....lool

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8437000
> *THIS Is YOUR TOPIC FOO NOT JUANS>....lool
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW. I JUST WANT HIM TO SEE MINES
:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NEW BARS :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good, looks like a TNT cut...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 12:43 PM~9176087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see a matching seat on this bike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 01:42 PM~9176074
> *NEW BARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice bars :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 7 2007, 01:45 PM~9176105
> *looks good, looks like a TNT cut...
> *


the handle bars are WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah those are hot  

The paint is really *sic!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2007, 01:57 PM~9176205
> *I would like to see a matching seat on this bike.
> *


he has one, don't know why its not it though


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh snapppp


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2007, 02:57 PM~9176205
> *I would like to see a matching seat on this bike.
> *


i do have one. you seen it. its the pink and silver one.
i take it off when im moving it around. the white one is just junk, so i dont care if a strap or a bungee cord gets pressed against it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 06:50 PM~8390382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see raul?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Beat me to it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice shit dezzzzzzzzznutssssssssss
the handle bars are kinda short aint they/?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 02:47 PM~9176918
> *see raul?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2007, 04:53 PM~9176966
> *nice shit dezzzzzzzzznutssssssssss
> the handle bars are kinda short  aint they/?????
> *


not really. theyre just about a foot long. im not a fan of long handlebars. to me, they break up the profile.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2007, 05:43 AM~9176087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

for sale........950$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 Are you going to build another one? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10306069
> *for sale........950$
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10306069
> *for sale........950$
> *



I BET YOU TONYO WILL BUY IT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2008, 10:49 AM~10306691
> *:0  Are you going to build another one?  :dunno:
> *


not selling it. just seeing if anyone would fall for an april fools


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2008, 11:29 AM~10307578
> *not selling it.  just seeing if anyone would fall for an april fools
> *



hahahahaha. i got his bitch ass hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just because someone asked to see it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whore


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 05:02 PM~11058307
> *whore
> *


ya mamma


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll buy it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 10 2008, 05:11 PM~11058382
> *i'll buy it
> *


 :0 

couldnt get anywhere near what i put into it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11058318
> *ya mamma
> *


yo greasy granny wear football panties


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 05:26 PM~11058543
> *yo greasy granny wear football panties
> *


never shoulda showed you them pics :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11058576
> *never shoulda showed you them pics :angry:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11058576
> *never shoulda showed you them pics :angry:
> *


dude!
:barf:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 06:05 PM~11059002
> *dude!
> :barf:
> *


i win


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 10 2008, 09:52 PM~11061384
> *i win
> *


if you want.. i can send you the pic of my nuts again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THAT A SICK ASS BIKE HOMIE !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 PM~14262544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??? hahahahahaah. 



now you got photoshop and nuthin but time huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 02:20 PM~14262774
> *wtf???  hahahahahaah.
> now you got photoshop and nuthin but time huh? :biggrin:
> *


I knew you would like it ahaha


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 12:42 PM~9176074
> *NEW BARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick bars


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS BIKE! I LIKE IT...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Aug 26 2009, 03:27 PM~14888301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

that's amazing bike bro I like it :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

picked up something new for this thing yesterday.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

knewschitt!!!!










3 murals
4 light brackets
re-chromed chain
accent piece in center of frame
mud flap


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

anime/japanimation style murals
i was going for a cartoony kind of thing



















cant get a good pic of this one right now, tied up in the crate


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

light brackets


















center accent piece


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good danny


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 03:43 PM~9176087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL DAMMMMM NICE DANNY !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2009, 10:53 PM~15774795
> *anime/japanimation style murals
> i was going for a cartoony kind of thing
> 
> ...


thats siiick


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:53 AM~15774795
> *anime/japanimation style murals
> i was going for a cartoony kind of thing
> 
> ...


My bro is big into Anime


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 25 2009, 04:04 PM~15780209
> *My bro is big into Anime
> *


cant say that im a fan of any of it, i just like the way it looks. guess im a poser. fan of the art, but not of the culture


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15774807
> *light brackets
> 
> 
> ...


looks good,nice baclk light brackets diggin it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Nov 25 2009, 03:53 PM~15780131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2009, 11:54 PM~15774807
> *light brackets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn nice deez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice work curls


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NEW SEAT BY HOTSTUFF5964


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2009, 08:11 PM~16025349
> *NEW SEAT BY HOTSTUFF5964
> 
> 
> ...


loooks good i like it


----------

